# New free knitting pattern - Vermicelli Autumn Wrap



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just published a new free knitting pattern: 
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2015/10/vermicelli-autumn-wrap.html

Please enjoy!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, nice work. Interesting choice of yarns and colors.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

The drape and colors are wonderful. Lovely.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Thank you. I saved it to do later on


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lucille103 said:


> That is gorgeous. Thank you. I saved it to do later on


And me.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

How generous of you; thank you.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity. It really is beautiful... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you beautiful wrap and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern. Thank you for sharing your work with us.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

That's lovely and you are very generous. Thank you.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern. I have already started prepping to make one, and I am wondering about the quantities of yarn needed. 

I located the pattern on Ravelry and see that approximately 1150 yards of fingering weight yarns are needed. The portions done in the merino semi-solid appear to be a little larger in overall square inches, which would mean those portions require more than 50% of the 1150 yard total yardage. Is this a correct assumption?

Do you have a suggestion for yardage to purchase for each yarn type? 

Any information will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Thank you for this beautiful pattern. I have already started prepping to make one, and I am wondering about the quantities of yarn needed.
> 
> I located the pattern on Ravelry and see that approximately 1150 yards of fingering weight yarns are needed. The portions done in the merino semi-solid appear to be a little larger in overall square inches, which would mean those portions require more than 50% of the 1150 yard total yardage. Is this a correct assumption?
> 
> ...


The assumption is correct.
I used 150 grams of the Merino (Wollmeise) and 100 grams of hand dyed fingering yarn. 100 grams of fingering weight yarn ususlly has 420 meters lenght, ie. I used about 420 meters of the hand dyed and 630 meters of the merino.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

its pretty!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Thank you this is such a nice pattern, I can see it knitted in many different shade combinations to keep me busy for a while. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for the gorgeous pattern. It is saved to do later.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much...I do enjoy your pattern!!!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Fantastici...I, too saved for later!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice.....have bookmarked this pattern for future use. Thanks.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

That is just beautiful. My first attempt at a shawl was a huge success with a darling aunt who is in a nursing home. She sometimes spills food on it and hates when her son takes in home to launder. I might give this a go, so she'll have one to use while the other is being cleaned. And, that way, she'll always be hugged by me. She would just love this one! Thank you for sharing your pattern!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for offering your pattern free of charge. Your color combination is very nice, I like it!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

That is really pretty! Thank you.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow ! Very nice shawl. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Your pattern and choice of yarn is beautiful.

Thanks,
SEA


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! Thanks so much for sharing this unique pattern.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I have just spent the last half-hour browsing through this fascinating link. I love the innovative creations and generous free patterns offered. A great designer here and one I will keep returning to. Thank you for introducing me to your beautiful shawl offered here. It's on my list.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for sharing!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern and thanks for posting.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Looks great!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Looks great!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the colors, thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting shawl and combination of colours.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words about my pattern.


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

sramkin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just published a new free knitting pattern:
> http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2015/10/vermicelli-autumn-wrap.html
> ...


don't know why but I just saw this pattern & immediately thought - ah ha, a way to use the little bit of fun fur I still have - I used "stash" - pound of love & fun fur s had to adjust the pattern some, but it wasn't a problem - it's smaller than I'd like but some people aren't as big as I am, so I'm sure it will find a happy home (prayer shawl ministry)
outside pic - inside pic - folded to wear


----------

